# Weird non-standard sized head unit / tape setup...??



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vintage Peconic Am FM Cassette EQ Car Truck Stereo w Graphic Equalizer Untested | eBay

Always finding weird stuff on ebay.

Looks like it belongs in a helicopter or something!

What's it from?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

You'd have to check measurements, but it kinda looks double DIN to me, just cosmetically split into 4 half DINs.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Big rig maybe?


----------

